# Pearson 30 hatch replacement



## radiance91 (Aug 2, 2000)

Hi
Anyone out there know which hatch replaces the hatch on my P30. I was thinking about updating the one I have. 
If I can't update it..I definitely need to replace the moving part of the hatch. Any ideas out there. The repair shop wants over $400 to restore my hatch.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You referring to the companionway slider or another opening hatch? Select Plastics rebuilds hatches and has a great reputation, for any molded parts that's going to be tougher - maybe search hurricane zone Craigslists looking for boats being parted out?

Honestly if it's the companionway slider $400 doesn't sound so bad...


----------

